# Putting on Size???



## neonebula2001 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey All,

I am trying to gain some size in my upper body (arms / chest / back) and want to know if I should go with lower reps (right now I am doing 10-12) and increase the weight I am lifting.  As far as diet I am at an average of 1800 calories a day with a 40% carbs 40% protein and 20% fats.  Any advice is appreciated.  I would like to get some size in particular on the Delts and maybe inprove the traps as well.  Weight is 170


----------



## TJ3 (Aug 3, 2009)

You are doing to many reps..go lower and heavier..eat like a pig , cause 1800 calories aint cuttin  the cake , and sleep.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is what I thought.  I really want to build some muscle before I do any cutting .  I do need to drop some body fat along the way (I am still carrying too much extra weight) and am doing three cardio session a week (intervals) to help with that but I am not killing myself (I dont want to burn muscle) either.  I am off tommorow (rest day from everything) so I will start lifting heavier with lower reps Wednesday.


----------



## Marat (Aug 3, 2009)

You cannot burn your excess fat and add mass simultaneously. Pick one and tailor your diet and training to either cutting or bulking.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe a dumb question then..... As I build mroe lean muscle mass will I lose some fat simply by adding muscle which will use calories more efficiently???


----------



## Marat (Aug 3, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> Maybe a dumb question then..... As I build mroe lean muscle mass will I lose some fat simply by adding muscle which will use calories more efficiently???



It's only dumb if you don't ask it.

And no, the additional mass will not burn fat. You'll burn fat by being eating fewer calories that you need (i.e caloric deficit).


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 4, 2009)

...and if youre in a caloric deficit your body starts eating itself...what parts first and mostly is up to your diet and workout regimen.


----------



## irishteen (Aug 4, 2009)

Heavy low reps (3-5) eat more calories 2000 at least
When performing the excercises try to just burn out your arms nearly going into negative reps,thats what does it for me


----------



## neonebula2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

My concern is I want to bulk but I don't want to get fat doing it.  I have a gut right now that I would like to rid myself of eventually  but I also want to increase the size of my upper body.  What dietary tips do you guys have.  I am eating like 2 cans of tuna almost daily and drinking whey shakes after working out.


----------



## Marat (Aug 4, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> My concern is I want to bulk but I don't want to get fat doing it.



You cannot naturally put on muscle mass without fat gain. 

What body fat percentage are you at? Feel free to estimate.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

Too much   Probably 20-25%


----------



## SnowManSnow (Aug 4, 2009)

wouldnt that range be about average for most guys who haven't been working out?


----------



## Marat (Aug 4, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> Too much   Probably 20-25%



You'd benefit by cutting down to the 10-15% range before you bulk.


----------



## TJ3 (Aug 4, 2009)

neonebula2001 said:


> My concern is I want to bulk but I don't want to get fat doing it.




When you learn how to do this , please let me know.

Your gonna gain some fat.I wish it were so easy but its not.


----------



## neonebula2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

m11 said:


> You'd benefit by cutting down to the 10-15% range before you bulk.



I was at 30% when I started guys so I am making some progress.  I will continue to lift and do the cardio intervals along with low fat intake and high protein until I shed some more fat then I will do the bulking.


----------



## Marat (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations on the current progress.

Any particular reason for going low on fat?


----------



## neonebula2001 (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought that if I decreased the fat some (I was eating like 40-50%) it would aid in getting better forms of calories into my diet.  I still enjoy the occasional BBQ chips but I am eating far less of these types of foods than in the past.  I have a way to go to get fit but I am trying too.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

Cutting down on fatty foods is good, but don't cut them out completely. They're still an important nutrient.


----------



## CarolinaMom (Aug 5, 2009)

How much protein are u getting at 1800 cals? I am tiny and I eat a lot more cals than that.  Winter is coming...maybe hold on to that gut a while longer so you will have something to look at when u cut down.  It will be easier to cut when u get more muscle mass.


----------



## Marat (Aug 5, 2009)

CarolinaMom said:


> How much protein are u getting at 1800 cals? I am tiny and I eat a lot more cals than that.  Winter is coming...maybe hold on to that gut a while longer so you will have something to look at when u cut down.  It will be easier to cut when u get more muscle mass.



Are you recommending that he bulks at 20+% bf and then cuts down?


----------

